# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  SE NECESITAN MAGOS

## mago alcala

Este aviso va dirigido, de forma especial, para todos los magos que tengan residencia cerca de Logroño (País Vasco, Burgos, Navarra, Soria),  y en general para todo el que quiera participar de otras provincias.

Tengo previsto para este año, entre los meses de octubre a diciembre, ofrecer alguna actuación de magia a algún PUB o Bar de Copas. Las actuaciones serian por la noche sobre las 22:00 horas 0 las 23:00 horas, en dos pases de 20 a 30 minutos cada uno, con un descanso de 15 a 20 minutos entre medio. El espacio sería de 3 metros de ancho por dos de fondo, aproximadamente.

Para eso necesito,  de todo aquel que esté interesado,  que me mande:

- Los shows de magia que tiene montados o puede hacer sin problemas (de cerca, de salón, mentalismo, general, dramatizada, poética, etc.)
- Una foto suya, que se pueda ampliar sin problemas (si puede ser una de cada show, mucho mejor)
- Lo que necesita (micro, altavoz, etc.), o si tiene el estructura propia.
- Si necesita después de la actuación quedarse a dormir o se va a su casa.
- Si viene solo o acompañado para realizar el show.
- El precio que cobra para un PUB o Bar de Copas.
- Su teléfono, nombre artístico y real, y su dirección: postal y de correo.

Si conocéis a algún artista que haga monólogos, humor, cuentacuentos u otro tipo de espectáculo que cuadre con esto, le dais mi dirección y los requisitos y que me llame. Gracias.

Los interesados, mandadme un privado, llamadme por teléfono o escribidme a mi e-mail:
magoalcala@ono.com;  alcala112@hotmail.com; magoalcala@gmail.com.
Teléfono: 610 604 882
José Alcalá “Mago Alcalá”

----------

